# Opening Up Green House



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Its time to open back up the greenhouse. Start planting seeds and caring for the plants already growing.

We started on a larger one last year but will use the old leanto for now. We took off the plastic from the sides to keep it cooler so now its time to put them back up.

We found out the best way to heat it was propane. We got a little heater that connects to the tank that works pretty good in small 8x19 leanto. It cost $49 at Lowes or Home Depot.

Today I'll get out there and start cleaning and setting back up my benches and put some containers in from my garden. Also set up hydros for later use[ on another thread].


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Well its all cleaned out and cleaned up now. I'm soaking wet ,most people don't like to be around me and water,haha. I don't mind it when its hot outside though. Taking a little break so thought I'd post while I rest for a few.

Now to figure out where everything is going.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm doing my spring hot house clean up. We didn't have a cover on it last winter and I want it tidy and ready for the cover in the hot weather so I can get it nice and tight. I need to rebuild the end frames and I'm going to put 4 evaporation panels in the Western end. 

Only thing happening in there at the moment of note is a bit of seed raising on the covered heat bed.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We finally cut down some large trees yesterday that were blocking the sun to our garden and greenhouses.

Looks really open now and there are tress laying all over our yard. Makes us tired just looking at them. Lots of good firewood but who can cut it up! Large oaks and a couple bay trees and red cedars. Hated to cut down the bays and cedars but that's the way it goes.

One of the large oaks swayed back toward the house, very scrary for a minute there. It would have taken out the house and both greenhouses.

This is what could and almost did happen.


----------

